# Getting up for work



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Why is it that when the alarm goes off in the morning I feel like I could do with a couple of hours extra sleep, yet at the weekends when I WANT a lie-in, I can't bloody sleep!!!!

[smiley=zzz.gif]

Rogue


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Work for us - we only do 4 day weeks during the winter ;D


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Lucky bugger!! ;D
Is that 'cause it takes Tony too long to put his wellies on in the winter?

Rogue


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I only work 3 full days a week, irrespective of time of year


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I know ... roll on Saturday [smiley=zzz.gif]. 5:30am start this morning for my mid week run from Somerset to Guildford


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Thats quite a journey...now I see why you've got a diesel


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Think I can beat that....

My commute (starting this week) is Cardiff to Ipswich...... 

Gonna need a service every 2.5 months!!! :'(


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Think I can beat that....
> 
> My commute (starting this week) is Cardiff to Ipswich...... Â
> 
> Gonna need a service every 2.5 months!!! Â :'(


Ouch. How long does that journey take tim?


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

> I only work 3 full days a week, irrespective of time of year


I thnk you need a new Sys admin - i know just the man!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Ouch. How long does that journey take tim?


I've done the trek a few times recently. Usually its a 4 hour drive (I go up the M50, M5, M42 then head down (M6?) and hit the A14 and go through Cambridge. Its 275 miles. Longest it took was 6 hours (!) But that was with a 1.5 hour tailback followed by a blown tyre.....

It maybe quicker to do M4, M25 and up through Essex (Colchester way) - I'll try it and find out...

That 4 hours includes rest stop as well... Have to break that journey up or it becomes ridiculous!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> ....Gonna need a service every 2.5 months!!! Â :'(


Oh no please, not another 'service' thread ;D

By the way Tim, when your at Cambridge your about twenty minutes from my home, pop in for a coffee if you want. 

Graham


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

You could always get a job as a Rent Boy then you can stay in bed all day ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Oh no please, not another 'service' thread ;D
> 
> By the way Tim, when your at Cambridge your about twenty minutes from my home, pop in for a coffee if you want.
> 
> Graham


If your prices and quality of service are better than Cambridge Services on the A14, then I'll take you up on that.... can I book a bi-weekly latte (and some chocolate brownies would be nice)


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Getting up for work - that would be a novelty!
I'm 10 minutes from M25 J2 or J3 if anyone wants a cup of coffee for Â£20 ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

/me yawns

Hold on - its my day off - why am I up at this time?

/me goes off back to bed [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i am off to work now be there in ten mins ;Dbut no pc :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> You could always get a job as a Rent Boy then you can stay in bed all day ;D


LOL. 

Isn't Lord V in Ipswich?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Aye he is....

The 2 highest post counters will be based there... something spooky afoot!


----------

